# Musik veröffentlichen , selber gemacht???



## A00Sebi (31. Aug 2014)

Hey ich habe ein kleines Spiel programmiert und Frage mich, 
ob ich die von mir eigens erstellte Musik dort abspielen darf oder ob dies Urheberrechtsverletzung ist.

Mehr zur Musik , ich habe diese mit dem MAGIX Music Maker Techno Edition 3 gemacht es sind einfache Tracks
und zwar 3 Button-klick töne un eine einfache immer gleich bleibende Hintergrundmusik. ???:L 

geht dass? oder muss das spiel ohne Musik bleiben???
wenn ihr die Musik mal hören wollt schreibt es runter.

Wen das Spiel Interessiert da will ich eigentlich nicht so Werbung dafür machen Schreibt es runter vielleicht gebe ich es euch.

Danke Schon mal
Mit freundlichen grüßen
A00Sebi


----------



## JavaMeister (31. Aug 2014)

Für Rechtsfragen wende dich an deinen Anwalt.


----------



## Phaesty (31. Aug 2014)

Da du die Musik/Sounds mit MAGIX Music Maker erstellt hast musst du auch dort in die Lizenzen schauen. Zur Seite.


----------



## jeegeek (10. Sep 2014)

Als Quelle für Musik kann ich dir auch noch Jamendo - Royalty free music downloads - Licensing empfehlen. Dort gibt es freie Musik die du in der Regel für eigene Dinge nutzen darfst bei Nennung des Künstlers, genaueres steht bei den Titeln. Wenn du später mal Geld verdienen willst kann man gegen Gebühr das ganze in der Regel auch kommerziell nutzen. Die Dinge von MAGIX darfst du grundsätzlich nur für nicht-kommerzielle Zwecke verwenden, da hilft ein Blick in die Lizenzvereinbarung. Allgemein macht es Sinn solche Dinge mit einem Anwalt zu besprechen da er der einzige ist der dich umfassend beraten kann und darf.


----------

